# Beeline in Rochester Washington



## johns bees (Jan 25, 2009)

Great products and service and the price is right . Thiis place is a 45 minute drive for me which really isn't bad. but the guy told me they have another franchise closer to me and next time I won't have to travel that far . what a nice guy . Beeline will get my business from now on.
Johns Bees


----------

